# AC - White Castle



## Redregon (Jun 9, 2010)

so, like a sorry excuse for a canadian, i have never had the chance to try the apparently deliciousness of White Castle. 

previous years i could never find one near any of the conventions but now it looks like there IS one (about 30minute walk) from the core.

can anyone from the Pittsburgh area corroborate this new delicious information? i want to try eating White Castle just so i can try it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 9, 2010)

Really now?
I haven't had a White Castle Burger since I was living in NYC.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

There is no White Castle in Pittsburgh. What are you talking about?


----------



## Redregon (Jun 10, 2010)

aaah, great... failpost is mine. 

and here i thought i would be able to try it for the first time. 

fuck you White Castle, Fuck you for keeping your deliciousness just out of my reach.


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Maybe there's a Sonic, or a Five Guys...


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 10, 2010)

There is a Five Guys near the University of Pittsburgh (and another farther away). I don't see a Sonic anywhere nearby though.

Otherwise, I suppose one could try Tessaro's found here. Other burger joint options would be one of these.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

If you're going to go all the way to near the University of Pittsburgh to Five Guys, I'd have to insist that you go to The Original Hot Dog Shoppe (nicknamed the O) instead. It's much better. It's located at the base of the Pitt Dormitory towers (they're the three identical circular towers) and on Forbes avenue. 

There are no Sonics in the Pittsburgh Area.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 10, 2010)

We can go wherever we please... so long as there is a car available to us. If we are walking then I hope there are some people up for it.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 10, 2010)

Redregon said:


> Fuck you for keeping your deliciousness just out of my reach.


 
Dude.....Lick's FTW!

/thread


----------



## Ferretmon (Jun 10, 2010)

if you cant find one look for a krystals
same thing


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 11, 2010)

Ferretmon said:


> if you cant find one look for a krystals
> same thing


 None of those either.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe its because I'm from California but I though white castle had a bad rap, When I was in Jersey people asked if I tried white castles Sliders yet? 

then again they werent bad, I could never make fun of the size of mcdonalds burgers though after seeing a white castle burger lol.


----------



## Fuyu Arashi (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not in your area but, there are white castles in California


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jun 13, 2010)

Ugh.... White Castle. I can't even say the name without ripping ass. *Shudders*Once was enough....I learned my lesson.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 13, 2010)

Hahaha. Closest White Castle to a con would probably be FAU. Anthrocon's devoid of White Castle. 

Probably for the better. With all that walking you'd need to do at AC, having the WC "Slyder Effect" would be a convention nightmare.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 13, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Hahaha. Closest White Castle to a con would probably be FAU. Anthrocon's devoid of White Castle.
> 
> Probably for the better. With all that walking you'd need to do at AC, having the WC "Slyder Effect" would be a convention nightmare.


 
Looks like you've finally found a way to beat those RCFM titties.


And Red, just go to Tim Hortons and have a maple-glazed donut.


----------



## KaiFox (Jun 13, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Hahaha. Closest White Castle to a con would probably be FAU. Anthrocon's devoid of White Castle.
> 
> Probably for the better. With all that walking you'd need to do at AC, having the WC "Slyder Effect" would be a convention nightmare.


 
Might be one close to MFF this year. There are White Castle's near Rosemont, if I remember right. :3


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 14, 2010)

theyre aint no white castle here

try primantis tho if you want fries in your sandwhich that shits good


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> theyre aint no white castle here
> 
> try primantis tho if you want fries in your sandwhich that shits good


 Primanti's is garbage. Cole slaw is nasty.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Primanti's is garbage. Cole slaw is nasty.


 

what kinda fuckin pittsburgher are YOU, buddy??


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuyu Arashi said:


> I'm not in your area but, there are white castles in California



really? I l'll have to look into that



VitaiSlade said:


> Ugh.... White Castle. I can't even say the name without ripping ass. *Shudders*Once was enough....I learned my lesson.


 


Dragoneer said:


> Hahaha. Closest White Castle to a con would probably be FAU. Anthrocon's devoid of White Castle.
> 
> Probably for the better. With all that walking you'd need to do at AC, having the WC "Slyder Effect" would be a convention nightmare.



There it is, I knew I couldnt be the only one who knew about WC Sliders


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Cole slaw is nasty.


 
Agreeing, but



> Primanti's is garbage.



D:<


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> Agreeing, but
> 
> 
> D:<


 
I am going to make the exact same post, except let's change the offended face to a curious one.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> what kinda fuckin pittsburgher are YOU, buddy??


 One that wishes he wasn't from here. :V

Did I mention that I despise the Steelers as well? :V


Also, back on topic kinda, but you guys should find somewhere to order a steak salad around here while you're at AC. We put fries on them at most places. It's awesome.


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> One that wishes he wasn't from here. :V



I don't get why though :c



> Did I mention that I despise the Steelers as well? :V



Now y'all just trollan


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 14, 2010)

We got Friendly's...
which apparently is only around here...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

We need a Black Castle :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> We need a Black Castle :V


 we already got a Black Castle:
                                           Popeyes


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> we already got a Black Castle:
> Popeyes



We got two then cause of KFC


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> We got two then cause of KFC


 aw shit forgot about KFC.
...thats good stuff.
brb going to KFC...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> aw shit forgot about KFC.
> ...thats good stuff.
> brb going to KFC...


 
Nuuuu I want to come, they got some decent combo meals ;^;


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 14, 2010)

What, Friendly's? They're all over! EVERYWHERE! National chain.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> What, Friendly's? They're all over! EVERYWHERE! National chain.



Holy crap, he posted!
What is Friendly's by the way?


----------



## Oasus (Jun 14, 2010)

Placing this here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friendly%27s

It is ONLY the most amazing restaurant EVAR!


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> One that wishes he wasn't from here. :V
> 
> Did I mention that I despise the Steelers as well? :V




OH SHIT

You better hope you don't run into me at AC


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> OH SHIT
> 
> You better hope you don't run into me at AC


 Internet Tough Girl


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 14, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> OH SHIT
> 
> You better hope you don't run into me at AC


 
He's under MY protection. :V


----------



## Dr Spaceman (Jun 15, 2010)

According to this map Friendly's is everywhere but the east coast! Even this gray area off to the side has it.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2010)

Dr Spaceman said:


> According to this map Friendly's is everywhere but the east coast! Even this gray area off to the side has it.


 
There are two Friendly's within driving distance of me and I'm in NY.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He's under MY protection. :V


Hey Zeke :3c


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Internet Tough Girl


 
lol

I'M 5'2'' I'LL BITE AT YOUR ANKLES 

NOMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 15, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> lol
> 
> I'M 5'2'' I'LL BITE AT YOUR ANKLES
> 
> NOMNOMNOMNOM



This is the part where the assaulted laughs and kicks you out into a busy street.


----------



## milleniumocarina (Jun 26, 2010)

You're not missing much as far as White Castle goes, but you could hit up a supermarket, I'm pretty sure they have frozen ones if you're that interested. 



Dr Spaceman said:


> According to this map Friendly's is everywhere but the east coast! Even this gray area off to the side has it.



Whatchu talking about there are Friendly's all over Ohio.


----------



## moiracoon (Jun 26, 2010)

KaiFox said:


> Might be one close to MFF this year. There are White Castle's near Rosemont, if I remember right. :3



There certainly are! http://www.whitecastle.com/locations?origin=rosemont,il&x=0&y=0


----------

